# Albino german shepherd??



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of an actual albino german shepherd (not the white)?
For example, I have seen plenty of white boxers, but only one actual albino boxer (with the pink eyes.)


----------



## jason (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm far from a pro at this

but i never heard of an albino german shepherd
only thing close would be the white ones
which im sure alot of people confuse it with white maybe


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm guessing there would be albino GSD's just like albino everything else. But I've never seen one!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never seen one


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I just saw in the newspaper here a person asking for an Albino GSD. I thought What in the world is this person thinking? They were specific too. They want a puppy to age 3 albino in perfect health.. yada yada...


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never seen one either but I am getting seriously tired of explaining that my white pup isn't an albino. Even after I explain eye color, color inside the mouth etc they still go like; are you sure he is not albino? jee


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Years ago I met a shepherd who had reddish pink eyes, pale pinkish gums and eyelids. They guy walking it said it was an albino, I remember thinking That's a scary looking dog.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hm, I just did some searching on google and can't find a single picture of an albino gsd. Loads of pics that claims to be, but none that actually are.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Most dogs classified as "albino German Shepherds" are German Shepherd/Husky mixes.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

okay, here is one ........


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Never seen an albino GSD but I almost had my mom convinced to adopt an albino Doberman who'd been rescued from a puppy mill once. People were breeding her to try and get albino puppies and sell them as "rare".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomNever seen an albino GSD but I almost had my mom convinced to adopt an albino Doberman who'd been rescued from a puppy mill once. People were breeding her to try and get albino puppies and sell them as "rare".


I really want to adopt an albino Doberman at some point. I figure, since I already know the health issues they have and I usually walk the dogs at night anyway (they tend to be sensitive to sunlight) it would be a good match! The local Dobe rescue always has a few looking for homes. I would never buy one because I don't think they should be bred but I would definitely adopt one!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

white dobermans appear albino however, there has been lots of controversy over whether or not they are true albinos. even tho they have pink noses -- they are actually pigmented in that they are very light tan (cream) dogs with white markings and blue eyes. that said - they may or may not have all of the health risks as albinoism in other breeds.

http://whitedobes.doberinfo.com/


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this is the closest i've seen to an "albino" german shepherd.

i can't tell the eye color of that dog, but in person i've seen them with pink nose & eye rims, but the actual eyes were gold.

so i guess i'll fall in with the others and say i've never seen a confirmed albino gsd... nor a photo...


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Never seen an Albino GSD but i did see an Albino Doberman the other week at the Seminar we went to. Gorgeous dog. However a lot of us had to look hard to see it was a Dobe it was that unexpected.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderwhite dobermans appear albino however, there has been lots of controversy over whether or not they are true albinos. even tho they have pink noses -- they are actually pigmented in that they are very light tan (cream) dogs with white markings and blue eyes. that said - they may or may not have all of the health risks as albinoism in other breeds.
> 
> http://whitedobes.doberinfo.com/


The website you linked to (which I've browsed before) in fact states that the Dobermans ARE albino. They do have health problems associated with albinism. Albinos can have some pale pigment or blue eyes, this does not mean they aren't albino. Here is a quote from the site:



> Quote: All current evidence supports the conclusion that "white" Dobermans are indeed suffering from some type of albinism. Like other "tyrosinase-positive" or "partial" albinos, they have a diffuse loss of pigmentation in the fur and may accumulate pigment with age. Like other albinos, they have unpigmented skin and eyes. Like other albinos, the trait is inherited as a simple recessive trait. Like several other types of albinism, they appear to have abnormal melanosomes. In fact, nationally recognized geneticists agree that these dogs are albino. Several experts in genetics, albinism, pathology, and ophthalmology have agreed that these dogs appear to be albinos, including G.A. Padgett, D.F. Patterson, M.F.C. Ladd, W.S. Oetting, J.P. Scott, and David Prieur. Interestingly, not a single expert in any of these fields has reached any other conclusion.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Sadly, albino Dobermans are bred as "rare" colored Dobermans similar to Doberman breeders breeding solely for blue or the fawn (aka isabella) dobermans. There are quite a few health problems associated with all three "rare" colored Dobermans (blue and fawn have more skin issues including Color Dilution Alopecia which is often misdiagnosed). 

Responsible Doberman breeders not only don't breed albino Dobermans, but they will not breed Dobermans who carry the Z-factor of the potential of producing albino Dobermans. AKC marks Z-factored Dobermans by placing a Z in front of their registration numbers. 

It never fails, though, that someone sees an albino Doberman and "simply must have one."


----------



## Renee (Jan 22, 2012)

*RE: Albino German Shepherd*

I was the owner of one for 8 years. I got as a puppy when I was 5. She lived only 8 years because someone poisoned her. I still misss her & wish I could find another. Her name was Coffee. I haven't ant photos as they were lost in a flood.


----------



## Whit223 (Nov 30, 2009)

KCandMace said:


> I just saw in the newspaper here a person asking for an Albino GSD. I thought What in the world is this person thinking? They were specific too. They want a puppy to age 3 albino in perfect health.. yada yada...


So what I'm understanding is this person wants an albino shepherd who does NOT have skin problems, food allergies, eye sensitivity and that may not ever go blind from sun exposure? 

I've rarely heard of Albino dog breeds being in perfect health. Rats maybe, but not a lot of dog breeds. Especially one I've never actually SEEN. I'll google this, lol.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Any species, including man, can inherit the combination of recessive genes that cause a lack of pigmentation, though it is a rarity. As far as people who think a white dog is albino just because its coat is white - well, there's some stupid people in this world.


----------



## alsatian5 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Albino GSD?*

I crosspost on Facebook for GSDs and came across this one, I do not think this is a white GSD, I think this is albino (pink everything, no black, yellowish eyes) anyone have an opinion? 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77589906.76778.318287748269446&type=1&theater


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have never seen or heard of a true albino gsd. i wonder if breeders would destroy them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

alsatian5 said:


> I crosspost on Facebook for GSDs and came across this one, I do not think this is a white GSD, I think this is albino (pink everything, no black, yellowish eyes) anyone have an opinion?


I'm guessing that's a white with really bad pigment, not an albino. Poor dog, he's a mess, look at that ear.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope just a poorly bred and its a mix breed/white gsd. Hope she gets rescued


----------



## An_Insomniacs_Nightmare (Feb 14, 2013)

*You talking about him?*



Pascha said:


> Has anyone ever seen or heard of an actual albino german shepherd (not the white)?
> For example, I have seen plenty of white boxers, but only one actual albino boxer (with the pink eyes.)


My friends found him in a ditch on the side of the road covered in mud and soaked to the bone. It was 3 or 4 year ago. On new years and I was asked to watch him tell my friends could find a home for him. I meet them at a friends house and first saw him and refused..... 
We already had three dogs and with how cute he was I know the minute I brought him home my sister and mom wouldn't let him go. Let alone my nephews. I was correct....... Lol the minute I walked in the door got bum rushed by my sister and she took him from me and layer in the middle of the hallway. Only comment was " awwww puppy breath" I know it was over and nothing I would say would change it. 
Don't get me wrong I just lost my first dog and diet want to replace him sooooooo soon. That night my family insisted he sleep in my room since ai was the only one without a dog sleeping in my room. It didn't take lOng before he choose me. The best animals in your life are ones that pick you to be their masters. I have trained him since I got him as much as I can. He is my co pilot on trips and has drive with me between Oregon and Cali 3 times. I have driven myself mad...... Trying to figure out what he was at first. 
Friends and I have guessed he was a husky mix of some sort. Then one day walking him a chronologically advanced woman stopped me to check Cody out and make sure. She was admit about confirming his gene pool with me. Since I didn't have an answer she insisted he was cuz of the coloration of his nose. Maybe you can help me confirm it. 
He is not...... Fixed! I hate seeing people snip them right off the bat. Doesn't let them mature at all and with hundreds of years of castrating people and all the side effects it has to them. Plus, trapping them in a child's mentality for ther life. You tell me if he is or not. I planned on breeding him at least once.


----------



## An_Insomniacs_Nightmare (Feb 14, 2013)

*Sorry couldn't post through my iphone*

The lighting sucks and it's cell quality, but he's eye's are a green and yellow. His nose is a pinkish brown. He's slowly gotten a bit yellow, but was snow white when I got him. He's darkest color is a tanish blonde. He's got no black on him at all.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks like a mixed breed to me.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow what a thread revival...

The dog directly above chicagocanine definitely looks husky or husky mix. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## falnfenix (Feb 20, 2013)

Chicagocanine said:


> I really want to adopt an albino Doberman at some point. I figure, since I already know the health issues they have and I usually walk the dogs at night anyway (they tend to be sensitive to sunlight) it would be a good match! The local Dobe rescue always has a few looking for homes. I would never buy one because I don't think they should be bred but I would definitely adopt one!


i know this is a very, very old post but since the thread was revived i figured i'd put my $.02 in the pot.

not only are albino dobes prone to health problems, they're also prone to temperament problems that CANNOT be trained out of them. there are two albino owners on dobetalk right now who have...issues...with their dogs. if you're still around the forum and still considering it, be very, very careful with that decision.


----------

